# Garantie Apple



## NicoTeix (3 Avril 2018)

Bonjour a tous,

Me voila, pro-android, pro-samsung, j’utilise ses produit depuis le début, pourquoi pas Apple ? Le prix, mais aussi quelque petit détail, sauf que en 2018 le prix est maintenant pareille et ses petit détail peuvent passer.

Je suis récemment passer au Galaxy S9+ un téléphone super certe, mais j'ai un bug logiciel (les appels manquée ne s'affiche pas, obliger de redémarrer pour que cela s'affiche) un truc de fous cette histoire non ? Le problème ses qu'il faut qu'il parte en garantie 30 jours, sérieux ? pour un téléphone neuf les gars.... Très remonté je décide de rejoindre Apple, on ma souvent recommandé leur entreprise surtout niveau SAV.
PS : j'ai tout essayer pour réparer ce problème de m**** arhhh ...

Je viens donc, de commander un iPhone X sur Priceminister, le tout neuf sous blister, et afficher comme 24 mois garantie européenne (téléphone venant d’Italie).

Je suis habituer au garantie 24 mois mais nous il y a pas de Samsung Store ou Android Store... J'ai lus pas mal de truc sur différent site et j'ai du mal a voir comment cela ce passe, j'ai compris que ses garantie 1 ans apple + 1 ans vendeur (priceminister), sauf que je voit aussi que des gens ramène leur iPhone au bout de 1 ans et 8 mois chez Apple aussi bien en Store que par téléphone et il sont pris en charge niveau SAV...

Je voudrais donc avoir votre retour sur vos expérience au niveau garantie chez Apple, aussi bien en Store que au téléphone.

Je vous remercie pour tout vos message, je suis désolé, je sais qu'il y a eu des post comme cela mais je voudrais quelque chose de clair...

En vous remerciant,
Nico.


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2018)

Bj
Je n'ai jamais eu à me pleindre de la garantie Apple ni de l'AppleCare (3ans) ou AppleCare+ (3ans).
Si tu achètes l'iPhone sur le site Apple ou en Apple Store physique c'est normal que tu le ramènes chez Apple en cas de panne, puisque le constructeur est aussi le vendeur.


----------



## Locke (3 Avril 2018)

NicoTeix a dit:


> Je suis récemment passer au Galaxy S9+ un téléphone super certe, mais j'ai un bug logiciel (les appels manquée ne s'affiche pas, obliger de redémarrer pour que cela s'affiche) un truc de fous cette histoire non ?


Ce n'est pas un problème matériel, mais logiciel ! Tu as fait une restauration d'usine ? J'ai un Samsung S9 et aucun problème, je teste toujours une restauration d'usine qui est pour moi un gage de bon fonctionnement d'un smartphone que ce soit un iPhone, un Samsung, un Sony, etc.



NicoTeix a dit:


> Le problème ses qu'il faut qu'il parte en garantie 30 jours, sérieux ?


Tu te bases sur quoi pour dire ça. Certes il n'y a pas un SAV disons aussi rapide que chez Apple, mais si on a acheté en boutique et peu importe l'opérateur, généralement ça ne dure que 8 jours pour une panne grave avec un prêt d'un autre matériel.


NicoTeix a dit:


> Je viens donc, de commander un iPhone X sur Priceminister, le tout neuf sous blister, et afficher comme 24 mois garantie européenne (téléphone venant d’Italie).


Quel était donc l'intérêt de commander par ce site ? Est-ce qu'il y a une énorme différence de prix ? Et sous blister, ça ne veut rien dire !

Comme tu as commandé ailleurs qu'en passant par le site officiel Apple, tu as la garantie classique d'un an, tu peux aller dans n'importe quel Apple Store ou magasin habilité pour une réparation. Par contre, au-delà de l'année de garantie, pour la garantie européenne de la seconde année, tu devras passer obligatoirement par le vendeur et là la musique au niveau du délai de réparation ne sera pas du tout la même.


----------



## NicoTeix (3 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,

Merci de vos réponse, très rapide.
Ses assez compliqué, ma femme sont père achète les iPhone a Singapour pendant ses voyage professionnel (Apple Store) la bas, et ses iPhone on toujours été réparé en France sans les garantie en plus que propose Apple (Iphone 5S & Iphone 5C)...
Donc enfaîte le fonctionnement est pas très clair ?

Pour la différence de prix elle est assez importante oui, 1075€ contre 1300...

Je me base sur les dires de Samsung, et mes expérience, je n'achète pas mes téléphone chez les opérateur, mais chez Darty, Boulanger... qui ses dernier on des délais de + 15 jours a chaque fois et la au vu du téléphone même pas 1 mois ses clairement abusée.

Je sais que ses un problème logiciel je suis bien caler niveau android, j'ai tout fait, j'ai même fait du wipe data, j'ai flasher différente rom officiel, le problème est bien un problème logiciel de leur part, ses bien la première fois que je voit ce genre de problème aussi bête chez Samsung sur un haut de Gamme. Ce problème est connu sur XDA et Reedit, mais côté Samsung silence radio, le pire de cela une mise a jour est arrivé il y a 2 jours et le problème toujours pas corriger...

Nico.


----------



## Locke (3 Avril 2018)

NicoTeix a dit:


> Je sais que ses un problème logiciel je suis bien caler niveau android, j'ai tout fait, j'ai même fait du wipe data, j'ai flasher différente rom officiel, le problème est bien un problème logiciel de leur part, ses bien la première fois que je voit ce genre de problème aussi bête chez Samsung sur un haut de Gamme.


Si c'est logiciel, pourquoi je n'ai aucun problème avec mon Samsung S9 ? La version Android est la même pour tout le monde que je sache. Là on est hors sujet avec la garantie Apple, mais faut pas pousser avec Samsung et Android.

Reste donc à évoquer la garantie Apple et ses variantes et ça ira très bien comme ça.


----------



## NicoTeix (3 Avril 2018)

Oui clairement on est Hors-Sujet la. (Ce problème touche uniquement le S9+ confirmer sur XDA et reedit., la version software poussée par Samsung n'est pas la même pour tout le monde heureusement....).

Oui j'attend des retour sur les expérience garantie des client apple


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2018)

NicoTeix a dit:


> Oui clairement on est Hors-Sujet la. (Ce problème touche uniquement le S9+ confirmer sur XDA et reedit., la version software poussée par Samsung n'est pas la même pour tout le monde heureusement....).
> 
> Oui j'attend des retour sur les expérience garantie des client apple



Que voulez vous comme retour client ?
le S.A.V Apple est surement l'un des meilleurs ou l'un des pires selon les différentes expériences de chacun 

De toute façon , votre commande est faite et votre garantie est d'un an en Apple store


----------



## NicoTeix (3 Avril 2018)

Merci de votre réponse, mais je voudrais comprendre comment cela ce passe quand d'autre personne sont pris en charge après les 1 an ? alors que ses pas forcement acheter en Apple france

merci


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2018)

Si acheté chez Apple , pas de soucis


----------



## Locke (3 Avril 2018)

NicoTeix a dit:


> Merci de votre réponse, mais je voudrais comprendre comment cela ce passe quand d'autre personne sont pris en charge après les 1 an ? alors que ses pas forcement acheter en Apple france


Relis la fin de la réponse #3.


----------



## NicoTeix (3 Avril 2018)

Ok, merci de vos réponse.

Comme je vous est dit j'ai des personne dans mon entourage qui eux on eux cette chance de pouvoir faire réparer leur iPhone (hors apple) je voudrais savoir ici si il y a des personnes qui on eu ses même avantage et comme cela ce passe 

Voila ses mieux tournée je pense lol


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2018)

Vous pouvez toujours faire réparer chez Apple la deuxième année , mais il faut penser a sortir votre carte bancaire


----------



## Locke (3 Avril 2018)

NicoTeix a dit:


> Comme je vous est dit j'ai des personne dans mon entourage qui eux on eux cette chance de pouvoir faire réparer leur iPhone (hors apple) je voudrais savoir ici si il y a des personnes qui on eu ses même avantage et comme cela ce passe


Sous garantie de la première année et hors Apple, il n'y a que dans les magasins habilités. Et encore la procédure sera plus longue et pas garanti que ledit magasin habilité acceptera de faire un échange pour un grave problème.


----------



## NicoTeix (3 Avril 2018)

D'accord, ses personnes n'ont pas payer la deuxième année aussi.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2018)

NicoTeix a dit:


> D'accord, ses personnes n'ont pas payer la deuxième année aussi.


Vous avez de quoi prouver vos dires ?


----------



## Locke (3 Avril 2018)

NicoTeix a dit:


> D'accord, ses personnes n'ont pas payer la deuxième année aussi.


Tout dépend de la gravité de la panne et surtout si Apple a décidé de prendre en charge ladite panne. Généralement il y a un programme de remplacement et attention, c'est à l'acheteur de se tenir informé, car Apple n'envoie jamais de notification.


----------



## NicoTeix (3 Avril 2018)

Ma femme : facture de réparation, téléphone qui avais plus de 1 ans (changement de batterie) (iphone 5C)
Le père de ma femme : facture de réparation, téléphone qui avais plus de 1 ans (Changement de carte mère) (iPhone 5S)

Uniquement ses preuves que j'ai...

après sur différent forum, même ici nous en avons mais la je ne peut prouver


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2018)

Un peu de lecture


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2018)

La seconde année c'est la  _garantie légale de conformité _qui s'applique et ce n'est pas une garantie identique à la première année (qui est une garantie constructeur, toutes pannes)


----------



## NicoTeix (3 Avril 2018)

Comme vous le penser je me suis renseigner et j'ai bien compris cela, ses pour sa que je demande pourquoi ma femme et sont père on pu avoir des réparation ? Pourquoi d'autre aussi, et je sais que dans ce forum des personne on eu des réparation au plus de 1 ans et pourtant pas acheter chez apple... donc je voulait leur expérience


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2018)

subsole a dit:


> La seconde année c'est la  _garantie légale de conformité _qui s'applique et ce n'est pas une garantie identique à la première année (qui est une garantie constructeur, toutes pannes)



Ca ne peut pas être plus clair


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2018)

NicoTeix a dit:


> Comme vous le penser je me suis renseigner et j'ai bien compris cela, ses pour sa que je demande pourquoi ma femme et sont père on pu avoir des réparation ? Pourquoi d'autre aussi, et je sais que dans ce forum des personne on eu des réparation au plus de 1 ans et pourtant pas acheter chez apple... donc je voulait leur expérience


Je ne suis pas _bo de l'air_, mais là, ça pique les yeux, attention un minimum à l'aurtograffe.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2018)

Oh m'y god 
I'm chocking


----------



## issou la chancla (6 Avril 2018)

Officiellement, la garantie limitée des produits Apple est de 1 an.
Pour les produits achetés en Apple Store (et sans doute les APR) , les achats sont néanmoins garantis 2 ans, Apple appliquant la garantie de conformité.
Pour les autres, c'est 1 an, et pour la garantie de conformité c'est en fonction, sachant que la garantie de conformité est inapplicable en cas de panne (le défaut doit être présent dès la vente). Dans le cas d'une panne, un vendeur peut aisément prouver que le produit n'était pas défectueux au moment de la vente, sinon il aurait fait une DOA (dead on arrival/panne au déballage, délai pendant lequel les produits sont remboursés par les fabricants), et le client ne serait pas revenu 1 an et demi après l'achat pour un produit non fonctionnel dès le départ. Il suffit de prouver que le produit a été utilisé (données présentes, etc ..) en fonction de la panne qu'il présente, et le vendeur aura gain et cause et pourra refuser la garantie de conformité, qui stipule bien que le défaut doit être présent à l'achat.
Or, un iPhone qui ne s'allume plus 1an et demi après l'achat a bien fonctionné jusque là.... c'est donc que le vendeur a vendu quelque chose de conforme.


----------



## LaJague (7 Avril 2018)

Ça c’était avant !

Ça a changé en mars 2016 :
https://www.economie.gouv.fr/dgccrf...es/Garanties-commerciales-service-apres-vente


----------



## issou la chancla (7 Avril 2018)

LaJague a dit:


> Ça c’était avant !
> 
> Ça a changé en mars 2016 :
> https://www.economie.gouv.fr/dgccrf...es/Garanties-commerciales-service-apres-vente



Non. Si le vendeur peut prouver que l'iPhone n'avait pas le problème décrit par le client lorsqu'il l'a vendu (ce qui n'est pas très compliqué en cas de panne de l'écran arrivant au bout de 1 an et 8 mois, ça coule de source, sinon le client n'aurait pas pu l'utiliser tout ce temps ), il est en droit de refuser la garantie de conformité.
Le texte est très clair; cette garantie suppose que le produit a un problème lorsque le vendeur le remet au client.
Est-ce qu'un mac dont la carte mère lâche au bout de 1an et demi avait la carte mère HS lorsqu'il a été vendu? Non. Donc inapplicable.


----------



## LaJague (8 Avril 2018)

Sauf que c’est le défaut de conformité sur lequel il faut attaquer, si il est en panne il n’est plus conforme à son usage et c’est donc dans les 2 ans [emoji41][emoji56]


----------



## issou la chancla (8 Avril 2018)

LaJague a dit:


> Sauf que c’est le défaut de conformité sur lequel il faut attaquer, si il est en panne il n’est plus conforme à son usage et c’est donc dans les 2 ans [emoji41][emoji56]



Une panne n'est pas une non conformité présente *dès l'achat*. Tu oublies ce *dès l'achat*, tout le monde oublie ce *dès l'achat*. Et légalement, il dédouane de tout. (confirmé par un juriste)
C'est une panne, un évènement aléatoire.
Le problème doit exister lorsque le client en fait l'acquisition.
S'il était en panne dès l'achat, le client serait revenu en quelques jours, et il y aurait eu panne au déballage.
Est-ce que ton iPhone qui ne s'allume plus au bout d'un an et demi avait ce souci lorsque tu en a fait l'acquisition, lorsque tu l'a sorti de sa boite, lorsque le vendeur te l'a vendu? Est-ce qu'il t'a garantit qu'il ne tombera pas en panne?
Non. Dossier suivant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La garantie de conformité ne peut couvrir que les trucs comme une machine à laver vendue pour 1200 trmin et qui n'en fait que 1000, un appareil vendu pour 10h d'autonomie dans tel usage et qui ne les tient pas, etc ...
Ça ce sont des défauts de conformité car le vendeur a indiqué des informations non conformes au client, qui a donc été floué.

Le terme "garantie" ne veut pas dire qu'il est garanti (promis) par le vendeur ou le fabriquant que ça ne tombera pas en panne. Personne ne garantit qu'un appareil est infaillible pour une période donnée.


----------



## LaJague (8 Avril 2018)

Tu es têtu et moi aussi [emoji41][emoji56]. 

Extrait des conditions Apple :

Lorsqu'il agit en garantie légale de conformité, le consommateur :
bénéficie d'un délai de deux ans à compter de la délivrance du bien pour agir ;
peut choisir entre la réparation ou le remplacement du bien, sous réserve des conditions de coût prévues par l'article L. 211-9 du code de la consommation ;
est dispensé de rapporter la preuve de l'existence du défaut de conformité du bien durant les six mois suivant la délivrance du bien. Ce délai est porté à vingt-quatre mois à compter du 18 mars 2016, sauf pour les biens d'occasion.


----------



## issou la chancla (8 Avril 2018)

LaJague a dit:


> Tu es têtu et moi aussi [emoji41][emoji56].
> 
> Extrait des conditions Apple :
> 
> ...



Sauf que tu sais pas de quoi tu parles.
Le client n'a pas (plus) à apporter la preuve, mais le revendeur est en droit de contester que le defaut décrit par le client était présent lorsqu'il a acheté ce produit.
C'est ça que t'arrives pas, que personne n'arrive à comprendre.

https://www.service-public.fr/particuliers/vosdroits/F11094
Si vous vous apercevez d'un défaut de conformité dans les 2 ans suivants l'achat, le produit est couvert par la garantie légale. Ce défaut est considéré comme datant d'avant l'achat du produit. Vous n'avez pas à apporter de preuve sur la date d'apparition du défaut.

*Si le vendeur conteste l'application de la garantie et estime que le défaut est apparu après l'achat, c'est à lui de le prouver.*

Or, le prouver est un jeu d'enfant.
Si tu me dis que ton Mac ou ton pc qui s'allume plus au bout d'un an et demi était comme ça quand je te l'ai vendu, j'ai juste à te dire dans ce cas pourquoi tu l'a pas rapporté avant et te prouver que tu as pu l'utiliser et mettre des données dessus en accédant au stockage. Donc qu'il n'était pas dans cet état de fonctionnement LORS DE L ACHAT.
Et tu ne pourras pas avoir gain de cause car je t'aurai prouvé que ton produit a pu être mis sous tension et utilisé durant tout ce temps, donc que je t'ai vendu un produit qui s'allumait.

Il faut te mettre dans la tête, et c'est écrit noir sur blanc, qu'il faut impérativement que le défaut soit présent à l'achat. Apple ou autre, ça change rien, la loi est la même.
Cette loi va dans le sens du client mais le vendeur a le pouvoir et la possibilité de vous refuser cette garantie s'il le peut.


----------



## LaJague (8 Avril 2018)

Je dis que tu te trompes , c’est la loi européenne. Je ne suis pas juriste (mais j’ai fait du droit) et j’écoute assez les émissions concernant les problèmes décrits : un produit doit être conforme : il doit pouvoir être utilisé pour l’usage auquel il est destiné pendant 2 ans (mini) 

Tu penses avoir raison mais moi aussi, on arrête là


----------



## issou la chancla (8 Avril 2018)

LaJague a dit:


> Je dis que tu te trompes , c’est la loi européenne. Je ne suis pas juriste (mais j’ai fait du droit) et j’écoute assez les émissions concernant les problèmes décrits : un produit doit être conforme : il doit pouvoir être utilisé pour l’usage auquel il est destiné pendant 2 ans (mini)
> 
> Tu penses avoir raison mais moi aussi, on arrête là



Moi ça m'a été confirmé par un juriste, justement.
De par l'interprétation de la loi, le revendeur a le droit de prouver que le produit ne présentait pas le défaut signalé par le client lors de la vente du bien, et peut donc refuser la garantie de conformité s'il est en capacité d'en apporter la preuve. C'est écrit dans le texte de loi, je te l'ai mis sous les yeux, pourquoi tu viens me contredire?

La garantie de conformité concerne les caractéristiques. Le vendeur te vends quelque chose qui est conforme à ta demande, mais lorsque tu achètes un produit, tu ne demandes pas un produit qui ne tombera pas en panne, et on ne te vends pas un produit qui ne tombera pas en panne. Personne ne te garantit que ton produit sera infaillible pendant 2 ans.
Rares sont les marques qui ont cette communication. Même Miele ne le fait pas et ils s'avancent pourtant sur "une tranquillité d'esprit pendant 10 ans", mais ils vont pas te dire que pendant 10 ans t'auras aucune panne. Ils te disent simplement que ton produit pourra fonctionner pendant 10 ans (disponibilité des pièces, etc ...)
Et toi, avec ton interprétation de la loi de conformité, c'est ce que tu demandes; quelque chose qui ne peut pas tomber en panne. Sauf que personne ne s'engage à ça, contractuellement parlant.


----------



## daffyb (8 Avril 2018)

Moi, je vais faire un résumé  et même un truc plus simple, du concret 
Quand tu achètes *chez* Apple, tu as ce qu'on appelle communément une garantie de 2 ans.
Je résume : quand un fabricant a un store, achetez sur celui-ci et vous éviterez des déconvenues.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2018)

Déja deux pages


----------



## LaJague (8 Avril 2018)

Qui te parle de produit infaillible ? Personne !
La garantie ne dit pas qu’un produit doit être infaillible, mais qu’il doit  tenté d’être réparé par le fabricant !

Et je maintiens , la conformité ce n’est pas un défaut lors de l’achat ou juste les caractéristiques , mais conforme à l’utilisation que tu DOIS en faire !

Si il n’y avait pas d’interprétation possible de la loi, il n’y aurait que des Judge Dredd pas d’avocats !

Cool tu connais un juriste et ? Il a une interprétation mais je n’aimerai l’avoir pour me défendre si il n’est pas capable d’aller chercher et remettre en cause les interprétations !

Après libre à toi de ne pas demander l’exécution de cette garantie


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2018)

pour rappel la question initial est :
https://forums.macg.co/threads/garantie-apple.1303683/ 

la question principale étant , je cite

" Je voudrais donc avoir votre retour sur vos expérience au niveau garantie chez Apple, aussi bien en Store que au téléphone."


----------



## Gwen (8 Avril 2018)

Pour faire clair, Apple est gentil avec les clients ayant un souci et essaye toujours de les aider, même quand techniquement la société n'a pas à prendre l'appareil en garantie.

Par contre, sur le pinailleur, les clients chiants, désagréables, etc. Apple reste inflexible et fait appliquer la loi, point final.


----------



## issou la chancla (8 Avril 2018)

LaJague a dit:


> Qui te parle de produit infaillible ? Personne !
> La garantie ne dit pas qu’un produit doit être infaillible, mais qu’il doit  tenté d’être réparé par le fabricant !
> 
> Et je maintiens , la conformité ce n’est pas un défaut lors de l’achat ou juste les caractéristiques , mais conforme à l’utilisation que tu DOIS en faire !
> ...



Personne ne parle de la demander ou pas, je t'explique juste que c'est en aucun cas un acquis d'office pour le client et que le revendeur A DES DROITS à faire valoir et faire appliquer s'il en a envie.
Donc si tu achètes un iPhone chez un revendeur qui n'applique que la garantie limitée d'Apple d'un an, et que tu demandes la garantie de conformité, le revendeur est en droit de te la refuser, comme le prévoit la loi, si ton problème n'existait pas lorsque tu as acheté le produit. C'est la loi, c'est tout. Elle est parfaitement claire, lisible, et compréhensible. Ce qui t'emmerde, c'est qu'elle ne va pas à 100% dans le sens du client comme la garantie constructeur, c'est tout.
Et tu auras vraiment du mal à la faire appliquer en cas de panne car la loi dit que le défaut doit être présent à l'achat. Et tu seras systématiquement débouté devant un tribunal si le vendeur parvient à prouver que le produit n'avait pas la panne que tu décris lorsqu'il te l'a vendu. Car c'est son droit.
Moi je m'appuie sur une loi, toi tu t'appuie sur ta volonté de tout faire passer sous garantie n'importe comment.
Donc oui, c'est bien pour le client, oui vous pouvez tenter de l'appliquer, mais non, vous n'aurez pas systématiquement gain de cause si le vendeur a envie de vous emmerder.


----------



## daffyb (8 Avril 2018)

Je me répètes donc.


daffyb a dit:


> Quand tu achètes *chez* Apple, tu as ce qu'on appelle communément une garantie de 2 ans.


Ce n'est peut-être pas la loi, mais c'est ce que FAIT Apple. @gwen a bien résumé la chose.


----------



## issou la chancla (8 Avril 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> Je me répètes donc.
> 
> Ce n'est peut-être pas la loi, mais c'est ce que FAIT Apple. @gwen a bien résumé la chose.



Mais tout le monde n'achète pas chez Apple. Les grandes surfaces n'offrent une garantie que d'un an en général sur les produits Apple.
Ensuite, ils font ce qu'ils veulent vis à vis de la garantie de conformité demandée par le client en cas de panne. Soit ils bataillent pas car c'est mauvais pour l'image, soit ils ont envie de t'emmerder et ont le droit de t'enfumer si tu leur casse trop les burnes.
D'ou l'intérêt de pas se pointer n'importe où avec cette garantie comme si le client a tous les droits.

Mais ouais autant acheter chez Apple, évidement. Déjà parce que t'as un droit de rétractation officiel dans leurs boutiques physique et en ligne et effectivement une garantie de deux ans.


----------



## Gwen (8 Avril 2018)

issou la chancla a dit:


> Mais tout le monde n'achète pas chez Apple. Les grandes surfaces n'offrent une garantie que d'un an en général sur les produits Apple..


Quel que soit l'endroit, en Europe, grande surface ou magasin Apple, la garantie est forcément de deux ans.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Quel que soit l'endroit, en Europe, grande surface ou magasin Apple, la garantie est forcément de deux ans.



C'est pourtant simple , enfin 41 posts quand mème


----------



## Locke (8 Avril 2018)

Ca y'est tout le monde a fini de faire ses pâtés dans le bac à sable. 

Certains membres récents n'ont pas le recul nécessaire dans les forums pour avoir lu certains messages et démêlés d'autres membres sur la garantie Apple et celle qui est pratiquée lorsqu'on achète chez Darty, Fnac, Boulanger, bref toutes les autres enseignes. Il serait intéressant que les nouveaux membres ne restent pas figés sur ce qui est légal en nous bombardant d'une lecture dont on ne connaît pas l'origine.

Alors officiellement pour la garantie Apple...
- https://www.apple.com/legal/warranty/products/france-universal-warranty.html
- http://images.apple.com/fr/legal/statutory-warranty/France_Statutory_Warranty.pdf

Dans le fichier .pdf on peut lire ceci dans les premières lignes...


> Tous les produits que vous achetez auprès d'Apple, y compris ceux de marques autres qu'Apple, sont couverts par la garantie légale du vendeur de deux ans contre les défauts de conformité conformément aux dispositions du Code de la consommation et par la garantie légale du vendeur contre les vices cachés conformément aux dispositions du Code civil.



Le problème de garantie se pose essentiellement avec des revendeurs qui renvoient un acheteur chez Apple alors que c'est à eux d'en assurer la charge, c'est-à-dire l'envoi en réparation. Le cas de réparation d'un iPhone est un casse-tête pour eux et la facilité c'est "allez voir Apple".


----------



## issou la chancla (8 Avril 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Quel que soit l'endroit, en Europe, grande surface ou magasin Apple, la garantie est forcément de deux ans.



Non, la garantie constructeur contre les pannes est au choix du fabriquant. 1 an, deux ans, cinq ans, à vie.
Nikon est toujours garanti 1 an https://www.nikonimgsupport.com/eu/BV_article?articleNo=000006057&lang=fr , tout comme Apple.




La garantie légale de conformité n'a rien à voir avec la garantie constructeur. Comme je l'explique, la garantie de conformité s'applique auprès du vendeur et pas du fabriquant, et le vendeur est en droit de la refuser car elle requiert des conditions (le défaut doit être présent dès la vente du bien, ce qui n'est pas le cas lors d'une panne)

Les produits que vous achetez autre part que chez Apple bénéficient de la garantie limitée d'un an. En cas de panne lors de la seconde année pour un produit pas acheté chez eux, Apple renvoie vers le vendeur (boulanger, darty, etc) pour qu'ils prennent la seconde année (de conformité, donc), à leur charge. mais les vendeurs ont le droit de refuser.




Ce sont deux garanties bien distinctes qui sont faites pour couvrir deux choses bien différentes.
La garantie constructeur sert à faire réparer ou échanger un produit tombant en panne. Le fabriquant en assume la responsabilité.
La garantie de conformité sert à se faire dédommager en cas d'erreur sur un produit lors de la vente, que ce soit d'étiquetage (un lave linge vendu pour essorer à 1500tmin et qui ne les fait pas), de conseil de vente (un PC vendu pour faire tourner au max un certain jeu et qui ne le fait pas), etc ... . Le vendeur, fautif d'avoir trompé le client, en assume la responsabilité.

La garantie de conformité peut être appliquée pour couvrir une panne, mais alors le vendeur a des droits, celui de prouver que la panne du client est apparue bien après la vente du produit, et qu'il ne peut donc en être tenu pour responsable


----------



## lostOzone (8 Avril 2018)

issou la chancla a dit:


> Non, la garantie constructeur contre les pannes est au choix du fabriquant. 1 an, deux ans, cinq ans, à vie.
> Nikon est toujours garanti 1 an https://www.nikonimgsupport.com/eu/BV_article?articleNo=000006057&lang=fr , tout comme Apple.
> 
> 
> ...



Je pense que vous n’avez pas compris les garanties. Il y a la garantie légale de conformité qui est obligatoire. Ensuite il y a des garanties commerciales qui sont facultatives. 
Je pense que vous confondez avec une livraison non conforme ce qui n’a rien à voir. 

 https://www.economie.gouv.fr/particuliers/garantie-legale-conformite



> Qu'est-ce que la garantie légale de conformité ?
> C'est la garantie que peut faire valoir un consommateur contre des éventuelles défaillances d'un produit –défaut de conformité– qu’il a acheté, sans avoir à prouver que la défaillance technique n’est pas liée à l’usage qu’il en a fait. Autrement dit, aussi longtemps que court cette garantie, ce n’est pas au consommateur de prouver la faute du vendeur, présumé responsable.



Ça dit clairement que le consommateur n’est a priori pas responsable. Et que le vendeur doit prouver que le consommateur est responsable. Donc le vendeur ne peux pas refuser la garantie au consommateur sauf à prouver qu’il a fait une faute dans son usage du produit. Il faut que le revendeur le prouve. Donc le revendeur doit prendre en charge et prouver qu’il y a une exclusion de garantie. Ça serait bien simpliste de penser que le revendeur peut refuser une garantie sans avoir à faire plus d’effort que ça. Évidemment le consommateur peut aussi défendre ses droits s’il n’est pas d’accord avec le vendeur. 
Ensuite il est mentionné défaillance donc si le produit tombe en panne on est dans le cadre de cette garantie. Donc on a bien 2 ans de garanties en tant que consommateurs.
Il est évident que la conformité du produit inclus qu’il soit fonctionnel le temps de la garantie légale. Sinon il n’est pas conforme dans le sens où un composant s’est usé prématurément et était donc déjà non conforme à sa livraison.

J’oubliai la garantie légale a évidemment le dessus sur la garantie commerciale. Donc tout produit Apple est sous la garantie légale même au delà de tout ce qu’Apple écris sur son site. Par contre il faut avoir acheté le France et que le revendeur existe au moment de la panne..

Concernant la garantie Apple. Elle est bien de un an. J’ai été renvoyé vers Orange pour un problème d’autonomie avec mon iPhone 7 par le support téléphonique Apple au moment de procéder au renvoi de l’iPhone. Et évidemment Orange n’a pas refusé de prendre ça en charge.


----------



## issou la chancla (8 Avril 2018)

lostOzone a dit:


> Je pense que vous n’avez pas compris les garanties. Il y a la garantie légale de conformité qui est obligatoire. Ensuite il y a des garanties commerciales qui sont facultatives.
> 
> https://www.economie.gouv.fr/particuliers/garantie-legale-conformite
> 
> ...



Vous faites exprès?

*À quelles conditions s'applique-t-elle ?*

La garantie s'applique à condition que le défaut existe *à la date d'acquisition* ;
*Garantie légale et garantie commerciale : ne pas confondre ! *
La Garantie légale est différente de la garantie commerciale. La garantie commerciale est souvent désignée par des expressions du type « garantie 2 ans ». Contrairement à la garantie légale,* celle-ci est facultative, sa durée et ce qu’elle recouvre (pièces, main d’œuvre…) peut être définie librement par le commerçant.*

Par ailleurs, *le problème constaté sur le produit peut être survenu avant ou après l’achat,* *alors que pour bénéficier des garanties légales*, *le défaut doit dater d'avant l'achat (défaut de fabrication par exemple)*.

C'est écrit sur le site que vous donnez cher ami. https://www.economie.gouv.fr/particuliers/garantie-legale-conformite
Est-ce le cas d'une carte mère qui tombe en panne au bout d'un an et demi? Etait-elle en panne lorsque le client a acheté l'ordinateur? Le vendeur a t'il vendu un ordinateur avec une carte mère défectueuse? Si oui, pourquoi n'a t-il pas fait une panne au déballage? Comment le client a pu s'en servir pendant un an et demi avec une carte mère défectueuse dès l'achat?

Inapplicable. Dossier suivant.

Ton site est explicite. Le défaut doit exister avant l'achat. Point final.
Et tu sais quoi? Un défaut qui existe avant l'achat, donc qui fait que le client ne peut pas utiliser son produit, ça s'appelle dans le jargon une Panne au Déballage (Dead on Arrival, DOA).
C'est un délai suite à l'achat du client final (14 jours en général) durant lequel le produit sera traité par solution commerciale et remboursé par le fabriquant auprès du revendeur (et de ses grossistes, centrales d'achat)

1 Achat du client
2 Panne sous x jours après l'achat, entre dans le délai de panne au déballage.
3 Echange ou remboursement du magasin auprès du client au lieu d'envoi en réparation
4 Processus de panne au déballage enclenché par le revendeur auprès du fabriquant
5 Le fabriquant fait un avoir à son acheteur (grossistes, centrales d'achat), qui font eux ensuite eux même un avoir au magasin.

Voilà comment ça se passe pour un client qui a un produit défectueux dès l'achat.


----------



## LaJague (8 Avril 2018)

Tu sais quoi Issou, fais toi entuber si tu veux, nous on fera réparer nos produits entre 12 et 24 mois par le fabricant !


----------



## issou la chancla (8 Avril 2018)

LaJague a dit:


> Tu sais quoi Issou, fais toi entuber si tu veux, nous on fera réparer nos produits entre 12 et 24 mois par le fabricant !



Il n'est pas question de ça.
Je vous explique juste que la garantie légale n'a rien d'un acquis d'office vous donnant droit à une réparation gratuite comme le fait une garantie constructeur.
Vous pouvez l'utiliser pour tenter de couvrir une panne au bout d'1 an et demi. Si le revendeur a pas envie de se prendre la tête et que ça lui coute pas trop cher, ça passera; renoncer à un client et avoir une mauvaise image pour une réparation hors garantie à 100 balles, faut être con.
Sinon, il sera en droit légalement de vous dire d'aller cueillir des fraises au lieu de l'emmerder avec ces conneries. Ce que moi je me priverais pas de faire.

"Bonjour monsieur, j'ai un problème avec mon ordinateur qui ne s'allume plus et je bénéficie de la garantie légale"
D'accord, votre produit n'a jamais fonctionné en fait?
"Si si, il fonctionnait bien, je l'ai acheté y'a presque 2 ans et il est tombé en panne hier"
Et vous souhaitez bénéficier de la garantie légale?
"Oui, j'en ai le droit"
Regardez le texte de loi; il est stipulé que le problème doit être présent dès l'achat du produit. or vous me dites qu'il a bien fonctionné jusque là. c'est donc qu'à l'achat il n'avait pas ce problème, je me trompe?
"Euh, oui mais..."
Il n'y a pas de mais. Au revoir monsieur.
" 

 "


----------



## lostOzone (8 Avril 2018)

issou la chancla a dit:


> Vous faites exprès?
> 
> *À quelles conditions s'applique-t-elle ?*
> 
> ...



Désolé c’est exactement mon cas avec mon iPhone 7. Et Orange n’a pas refusé la prise en charge en garantie. Pourtant à la clé pour eux de sacrées économies. La conformité inclus le bon fonctionnement sur la durée de garantie. Donc si le composant fournis sur la carte mère ne dure pas cette période oui le produit était non conforme à sa date d’achat. De toute manière comme en tant que consommateur je n’ai rien à prouver par défaut on ne peux pas m’opposer un refus de garantie sauf après expertise du produit par le vendeur. 

De plus les textes confirme ce que j’ai déjà écris. Voilà ce que dit le texte

https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affi...0180408&categorieLien=id#LEGIARTI000032226935



> Les défauts de conformité qui apparaissent dans un délai de vingt-quatre mois à partir de la délivrance du bien sont présumés exister au moment de la délivrance, sauf preuve contraire.
> Pour les biens vendus d'occasion, ce délai est fixé à six mois.
> Le vendeur peut combattre cette présomption si celle-ci n'est pas compatible avec la nature du bien ou le défaut de conformité invoqué.


----------



## daffyb (8 Avril 2018)

Merci, on ferme.
Ça tourne en rond, on a répondu à la question moult fois.
80% du fil est HS et vous me faites chier  Bisous


----------

